# Is there a Password Recovery or Reset via email link?



## twiztidsinz (Dec 5, 2010)

I think I mis-typed my password when I created my account and had Firefox store it, but since wiping my PC a while back all saved passwords are gone. I looked around on the site, but couldn't find any option to recover/reset and don't feel like emailing support if I don't have to for something that isn't explicitly covered under the Support page.


----------



## twiztidsinz (Mar 7, 2011)

Bump...


Should I make this a request?


----------



## Narayan (Mar 7, 2011)

why not pm an admin?


----------



## shadowmanwkp (Mar 10, 2011)

You can edit your password without the need of knowing your previous password, so if you happen to have been logged in the whole time, you can still change the password. Otherwise, mail to, [email protected] because there doesn't appear to be any option to recover your password... Oh and don't forget to tell them that either the reset link is missing or hidden too well


----------

